# yet another homeowner injury- NY



## chainsawworld (Jan 23, 2003)

i talked to an individual today that had a bad experiance with taking down a tree in his yard.
he placed a fully extended 32 foot ladder in a tree to take the top out. he stood on the second from last rung and placed his knotch. after he completed the back-cut, the top hit the ground and loaded up on the branches springing the top into the ladder. the top pushed the ladder completely out from under him. being surprised, he froze. when he hit the ground he broke both of the heels of his feet. 
marty


----------



## budroe69moni (Jan 24, 2003)

*scary stuff...*

why????
just to save a buck????
how much is your life worth????
budroe 
p.s. chainsawworld, where upstate???


----------

